# Does marijuana make SA worse?



## outkkast (Jun 4, 2005)

I used to smoke maybe every 2 weeks and then more and more and now I'm high 24/7. It's the only thing that keeps me going. I feel happy and everything is fine. Without the weed I'm depressed and suicidal all the time. But will smoking weed make SA any worse? I don't drink and don't do any other drugs, and never did, I hate drugs & alcohol!


----------



## limited (Apr 3, 2006)

I used to smoke and love it just like you. But now when i smoke my anxiety increases, and i have incredibly deep disturbing thoughts... definitely not as fun as it used to be.


----------



## Amebix (Aug 30, 2006)

yes weed can increase anxiety alot in the long run. I used to smoke for a couple years, then took a break and came back and when i smoke my anxiety shoots through the roof and i get paranoid thoughts and think i gotta get outta here which doesnt help. I would advise against it, but that out of personal experiance. try going to bluelight.ru for more info.


----------



## limited (Apr 3, 2006)

I do miss the days that i could just light one up, and it would relax the **** out of me. My anxiety has gotten progressively worse, so i don't think marijuana is the problem, its just doesn't mix with me anymore.


----------



## likewater (Aug 3, 2006)

herb didn't make my SA worse when I smoked it on the regular. actually the opposite was true, I'd be chilled out for a while afterward and anxiety was less of a problem.

self-medicated with mj doesn't sound healthy though. you really need to start dealing with the underlying issues that make you suicidal otherwise its just a band-aid over an open sore.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

My first anxiety attack was induced suddenly by weed in high school. I've not touched it in ten or so years and probably never will again.


----------



## Restless Mind (Jul 19, 2006)

Everybody is different. If smoking everyday works wonders for you, I don't see why you should quit. Look at football player Ricky Williams. He stated that marijuana is the only thing that works for him, and is 10 times more effective than Paxil.


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

I smoked all the time but it only forced me to more anti-social than i already was and it just made my sympoms of SA much worse, not to mention the fact that it made me super lazy. Some pple can smoke it and be fine with it, i wasnt one of em :b


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

weed was a great part of my life, but ever since my anxiety got worst i found it hard to smoke because i would get rushing thoughts and stuff and would never be able to mellow out the way i used to. it really sucks not being able to smoke so every once in a while i just cant resist sparking a bowl just to see if i will still get anxious and paranoid, which i unfortunately always do. haha but hopefully, with time i'll be able to start smoking again without worsening my anxiety


----------



## slowsloth (Sep 28, 2006)

Pot is definitely my medication of choice. I too, spend most of my time absolutely high out of my mind -- but I'm starting to find that I'm just using smoking as a crutch. It definitely doesn't help my SA much anymore (for the most part), and I use the fact that I'm high as an excuse for not being able to do anything -- like driving, doing job call-backs, seeing my family and friends, etc.
The funny thing is that when I finally actually get around to doing any of the just-mentioned tasks, I always end up toking beforehand, because I get so anxious and I think that smoking will lessen my SA.
The fact that I can so easily trick myself like that makes me so frustrated with myself. ARGHHH


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

If pot were legal, and thus inexpensive, I'd try it and tell you. At this point, I can't answer your question.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

It made mine worse when I tried it several times in my youth. I kept hoping that I would soon understand the fascination with it, but I ended up being a nervous, paranoid wreck the whole time. It was to the point that I actually believed I was dying. I ****ing _hate_ marijuana.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

different drugs affect people in various ways-- you also have to consider the quality/type of the weed as well. I took anti-depressants, which worked fairly well for me. It wasn't until recently, that I decided to smoke--and it was fun, but not the same experience as medication. There is a euphoria, but things are very unfocussed, unbalanced. If you're using it as self-medication, I don't see how effective long term it will be. If you are only happy when you toke up, what does that do to the other part of your life when you aren't high? Never expect any sort of drug to solve your problems, it's okay to use them as support beams, but the real work is your will and effort.


----------



## Cinnamontree (Oct 5, 2006)

I smoked weed a lot in my first year at uni. It used to make me feel much better (kind of relaxed and numb) but then again my SA was milder then. 3 years later I still smoke now and then but only at home. At home I feel relaxed and creative on it, but if I go out I get totally paranoid and start freaking out.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

doesn't help my SA at all. but candies I usually hate becomes the best, yummiest treats in the world :b


----------



## VintageX (Oct 10, 2006)

I used to smoke every night for almost 2 years (on and off depending on anxiety). It was amazing herbal sleep aid but never helped me during the day. Social anxiety and being high in public DID NOT work for me. It only made things incredibly worse.


----------



## riz (Feb 24, 2006)

****ed me up badly.. when I was younger I use to just wander around the city by myself and smoke weed, eventually though I started getting really paranoid of simple things like how I looked when walking by someone on the street, thats when the SA kicked and I had to stop, I tried again years later and was having full blown panic attacks on it, defintley not gonna go near it ever again


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

Oh hey *another* marijuana thread!


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

D.B. Cooper said:


> Oh hey *another* marijuana thread!


They're multiplying :afr


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

Where do people get weed? I guess I'm incredibly naiive and ignorant about such things as where and how people get their illegal drug of choice...


----------



## neddy (Jul 3, 2006)

It helps when you first start smoking then after awhile you have to take more to get the same effect. It all depends on the person but smoking weed has been linked to depression, paranoid feelings and mental illness.

At first it helps with SA as it makes you feel good and takes your mind off your problems but that eventually settles down and you still feel like crap no matter how much you take.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

kintrovert said:


> Where do people get weed? I guess I'm incredibly naiive and ignorant about such things as where and how people get their illegal drug of choice...


I've been asking that for years. No one will tell me :stu


----------



## neddy (Jul 3, 2006)

kintrovert said:


> Where do people get weed? I guess I'm incredibly naiive and ignorant about such things as where and how people get their illegal drug of choice...


Lots of people sell it, I'm a taxi driver and people ask me if I know someone who sells it so I guess if you see someone smoking weed ask if they know where you can buy some from. If you want something stronger like the pills then all you have to do is go to a nightclub and someone is bound to ask you if you want to buy something.

There is always someone out there who knows someone who sells the stuff. It's usually through word of mouth and not by advertising that they sell it.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

I think I mentioned this on the other marijuana threads, but it actually relaxes me a lot more than what 2 0.5mg Xanax tablets can do. The problem is if I smoke a certain strain I might get to giggly either. So much so that I can't function normally without people noticing that I look high. I wish I could take it instead of benzos since it doesn't have the sleepiness side-effect for me when I smoke, but its just not a good long-term solution. Plus it's more expensive than a prescription for benzos (at least that's my experience). Marijuana is also good with the fact that you don't get that hangover poisoning effect you get with drinking alcohol.

As for knowing people who has weed, you just either have to have friends who have friends that can get it or just find out the areas where you live where dealers hangout... Me living in San Francisco does have its advantages when it comes to this.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

kintrovert said:


> Where do people get weed? I guess I'm incredibly naiive and ignorant about such things as where and how people get their illegal drug of choice...


You start out getting connections in grade school. When you graduate you still know where to get it or if you go to college thats easy too. IF you get away from it it's hard to know where to get it from, who to trust, ext..

I stopped weed after highschool and I have no idea how to get it now. Sure I can find it at concerts, bars, big sporting events but you don't know who to trust. Get something laced and you can risk your life.


----------



## MastaM (Oct 22, 2006)

Smoking dank a couple of years ago was the highlight of my day. I use to smoke at least 1-2 blunts a day, but on the average would smoke about 2-5 blunts a day. When i use to smoke, i would laugh so much and have a lot of fun, and feel very good. ever since i got SA, when i smoke i get extremely paranoid and it is very hard to socialize on it, i kind of freeze up. i really wish i cud just spark up a blunt and feel the effects i use to feel, but as long as i got SA, it dusnt seem to help with it at all.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Makes me a little paranoid, especially if I have a lot on my mind to begin with. I go back and forth between being anxious and uncomfortable and being carefree and happy. So I'm not actually sure that I like it overall. I don't know about long term effects but self-medicating with drugs is always bad in the long run (not to say I haven't done that).


----------



## BulgarianPrincess (Sep 16, 2006)

Smoking weed used to be so fun and relaxing for me, but now it is complete hell. For the first half hour after I smoke it's awesome and everything feels more vibrant. But after that my anxiety goes through the roof and sometimes I feel like I'm going insane..not good. It's like I dissasociate with myself and it freaks out my mind. 

If you have any psychological probs to begin with, stay away from weed! That's what I've learned. And shrooms too, those are baaaad news.


----------



## Amebix (Aug 30, 2006)

if you wanna buy it just ask homeless people. that any pretty much all drugs.


----------



## PaddyMally (Nov 6, 2006)

I smoked pot and indulged in a few other illegal herbs and spices throughout my life but now everything gives me severe anxiety and depression. I tried my best to become an alcoholic/drug addict but just my luck nothing worked. Alcohol never made me feel any better. I'm a crying/violent drunk. Jack Daniels would make me get into a fight with the shower curtain. Coke and heroin scared me but I've tried them both. Actually, it was opium that I smoked. No needles. They both scared me though because I always felt that very quickly I would make it to the point where I would never come back.


----------

